# Opinions on dogs



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey guys, for over a year I've wanted to get another dog to acompany me in Townsville, where I'm based studying BVSc at JCU. Originally, I decided that when I got another dog, it would be a Golden Retriever, because, in my opinion they are gorgeous dogs and have good temperments. However, I also want more of a one-person dog, thats loyal and still friendly, intelligent, reasonably active and playful. Im also only really after a larger sized dog. Also, a new issue is as a kind of guard dog, because some friends of mine have had issues with stalkers etc up there. This year I will still be living on campus at the university so obviously cant get a dog this year, but next year I WILL be moving off campus so that I can keep my cat (Im obsessed with her, she seems the same to me lol.. follows me EVERYWHERE) so will also be getting a dog.

At the moment, Im leaning towards a German Shepherd, because they are a fairly big dog, loyal, more one person, intelligent and I just like their personalities (my grandparents have a G Shep X female) But one thing im concerned about, is If i get a male G shep, if its protective of me, and an intruder DOES enter the yard and the dog bit them, and the intruder reported it, would the dog have to be euthanised because its a "dangerous dog", even though the person was tresspassing? though I want a guard dog, I dont want to risk getting a dog that may be euthanised if some bad issue like that occurs..

What are your thoughts? as i said, ive been thinking about this for ages, but cant figure it out myself, would like your input. also, to other dog breeds that may be suitable; after a large sized dog, intelligent and fairly easy to train, any type coat, preferably more of a one-person dog, loyal... And yes, I have had plenty of experience with dogs and am able to handle them confidently.. Not so keen on dobermans, rottys, mastiffs, terriers, those type of dogs.

thanks guys, and sorrry for the super long post :lol:


----------



## cris (Jan 6, 2008)

go for a rotti or some sort of mungrel.


----------



## alex_c (Jan 6, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Hey guys, for over a year I've wanted to get another dog to acompany me in Townsville, where I'm based studying BVSc at JCU. Originally, I decided that when I got another dog, it would be a Golden Retriever, because, in my opinion they are gorgeous dogs and have good temperments. However, I also want more of a one-person dog, thats loyal and still friendly, intelligent, reasonably active and playful. Im also only really after a larger sized dog. Also, a new issue is as a kind of guard dog, because some friends of mine have had issues with stalkers etc up there. This year I will still be living on campus at the university so obviously cant get a dog this year, but next year I WILL be moving off campus so that I can keep my cat (Im obsessed with her, she seems the same to me lol.. follows me EVERYWHERE) so will also be getting a dog.
> 
> At the moment, Im leaning towards a German Shepherd, because they are a fairly big dog, loyal, more one person, intelligent and I just like their personalities (my grandparents have a G Shep X female) But one thing im concerned about, is If i get a male G shep, if its protective of me, and an intruder DOES enter the yard and the dog bit them, and the intruder reported it, would the dog have to be euthanised because its a "dangerous dog", even though the person was tresspassing? though I want a guard dog, I dont want to risk getting a dog that may be euthanised if some bad issue like that occurs..
> 
> ...


 doberman or english staffies are a great pet. sure their not that big but they can easily hold their own against something 3 times their size. they are all muscle and have a high pain tolerance basically they are the best dog you could ever own.


----------



## kirstys (Jan 6, 2008)

malamutes are great dogs but would not like to see one with a cat if bought up as a puppy with the cat is should be ok i have had a few mals and still have one now getting a second soon but they need alot of time in brushing walking ect 

if some one broke into my yard and got attacket by my dog and i was ordered to put him down he would be on a holiday where no one would know where he was till it all cooled down. i think it stinks that some one can come on your property and if your dog bites them or they cut their arm its your fault. its wrong


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey shadow, the best dog my family ever had was a massive long-haired german shep. he had only 2 draw backs, 1: he lost lots of hair. 2: he could get smelly.
otherwise he was unbeatable. once my uncle (who the dog had never met) jumped the back fence to leave a parcel for us, the shepherd bailed him up in the backyard for 2 hours till mum got back from the shops.

the best advice i can give you is to VERY thoroughly research the breeders of the whatever breed you decide on and make sure to pick the best adjusted and friendliest puppy.
good luck.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jan 6, 2008)

get a boxer their all that you want but some are not that smart


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Mhmm.. thing is im not that keen on staffies, bull type dogs, terriers, dobermans or rotties  not sure why. Though, i'd be more likely to choose a doberman over a rotty or the other types of dogs i just mentioned. dont seem to be as keen on the breed most people consider as "guard dogs" lol

biggest issue im concerned with is the whole euthanasia thing if the dog did attack an intruder...


----------



## mitch-001 (Jan 6, 2008)

poddles,, they make good snake fod too


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 6, 2008)

it doesnt matter what breed it is ...if it attacks an intruder it would be put to sleep....

i got amstaffs and they are great....most people would think twice before intruding into your yard with one of these in the back yard.....


----------



## alex_c (Jan 6, 2008)

RELLIK81 said:


> it doesnt matter what breed it is ...if it attacks an intruder it would be put to sleep....
> 
> i got amstaffs and they are great....most people would think twice before intruding into your yard with one of these in the back yard.....


 no actually read my topic from a while ago on dogs and intruders and the laws


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

I had considered malamute/sib. huskies, only problem is they seem like they have some compatability issues with other animals sometimes.. I would be getting a puppy over the christmas holidays where i get 3 months off from university, so would be able to train it and aclimatise it to animals then, but Ill be away from home (bris) and in townsville for a year at a time, so if I brought a dog like that home, if it didnt remember the animals.. might have issues (have an aviary full of birds, two little dogs, turtle, fish and two cats)

Im quite used to shedding animals, so am content with fur everywhere. not after an extremely active dog otherwise id go for a border collie (gorgeous dogs, but a little too active) 

I have already been researching golden retrievers and german shepherds, and would choose the best pup I could  

thanks for your input so far guys!


----------



## squeezen spotty (Jan 6, 2008)

if you want a large dog id go rotti they are good guard dogs, easy to train and even if hes not really the aggrssive guard dog type noone has to know just looking at them can be scary especially to an intruder lol.
i would socialise your dog with other dogs so you can take it out without being worried about him wanting to kill other dogs.
but for me its the cattle dog that gives the best loyalty ive ever seen and ive seen more people cringe at my cattle coming towards them than any other dog ive owned and ive owned in my time rotties, german shepherds, staffies, staffy crosses and american staffy.
goodluck on finding the right dog.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 6, 2008)

get a pity cross rotti cross doberman , 
excellant set of teeth on legs for guarding your home ,, LOL


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 6, 2008)

*dogue de bordeaux*

I Know you said no Mastiff's and this is a french mastiff, I have 2, this guy is my newest he is a fair bit bigger then this now. I can't say enough good things about this breed but everyone thinks that about there dogs.

The breed are really good gaurd dogs don't need any training they just naturally gaurd. They are very loyal and are great with kids and other animals.

And isn't he cute?

Also they are quite lazy which is good if you don't have time to walk them, in saying that they do love to get out for a run and play.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 6, 2008)

You guys are dorks :lol: She specifically stated that Dobes/Rotties do not interest her, and what were the first two suggestions? Dobes and Rotties 

If your dog attacked an intruder, would it really be put to sleep? Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of having a 'guard dog'?? What about car lots that have Dobermann/Rottie/German Shephard guard dogs on duty overnight? If one of their dogs attacked an intruder, would the dog still be destroyed?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe I have been near some mastiffs, and I must admit, they seem to have great personalities, and the ones ive seen have been sooks towards people they know  and if you saw one of those in someones yard... dont think id want to go in lol

the only issue is still the legal side if it does bite someone. Lol are there any breeds that the majority of people think are viscious man-killers that will bark heaps if someone trys to get into the yard, but will not actually BITE someone?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, also, feel free to post pics of your dogs  (Always like piccehs )


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine would never bite and people next down know that but they would still never come in the yard at night as the dogs meet them at the fence and bark, they have a really deep bark, give me chills sometimes, but as soon as they hear a familar voice they are fine.


----------



## slip_phreak (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh well i've got a Black/Brindle staffy... She is useless for being a guard dog. Friendliest dog in the world who spends most of the summer months inside the house with the family asleep on "her" lounge. But because i never had time to do obedience training she jumps all over people who are new but in a friendly way. 
She doesnt bark at anything except bugs on the carport floor or vapour trails left by jumbo jets/sky writers.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 6, 2008)

if they do attack someone they are big enough to get rid of (eat) the evidence. lol

Seen turner and Hooch?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been around staffies as well, and they seem like a friendly breed 

Thats what im really after.. a dog thats big, has a deep bark, seems 'viscious' and people are scared of them and wouldnt enter the yard, yet if they did, the dog would be unlikely to bark. needless to say in certain circumstances im sure any dog would bite.. but you hopefully get what i mean


----------



## Miss B (Jan 6, 2008)

We've got a Husky but he's not real good with small animals like cats, he thinks they are dinner and likes to hunt them down.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

thats the issues with huskies/malamutes  gorgeous dogs though, i was seriously considering them at one stage and trying to work around the whole small animal thing lol

beautiful dog too


----------



## Forensick (Jan 6, 2008)

know you arent really into rotis (neither am i but GF loves em)
but the seem to fit your bill...
big and scary, but everyone i have meet is a giant pussy.

i have issues with shepards as i almost lost en eye to one as a child.
it was a family pet... and one day just attacked me.
according to my parents, who ere watching, i just walked past, and it snapped.
apparently a "reasonably" common thing for older shepards to do.


personally i am into sheep dogs (keplies etc) they are less "vicous looking" but proably more likely to bite than the saffies/rotis AMAZINGLY loyal tho... but very much to their "pack" only


----------



## alex_c (Jan 6, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Mhmm.. thing is im not that keen on staffies, bull type dogs, terriers, dobermans or rotties  not sure why. Though, i'd be more likely to choose a doberman over a rotty or the other types of dogs i just mentioned. dont seem to be as keen on the breed most people consider as "guard dogs" lol
> 
> biggest issue im concerned with is the whole euthanasia thing if the dog did attack an intruder...


 apparently if you have the correct signage up your fine. and the doberman is a true protection dog (they were developed by a tax collector) and if you find one with the right temperament and training they are a manstopping machine.like they will give the intruder or attacker a warning until you command them. and plus imagine the hilarity of coming home to find he has the guy bailed up and has made him soil himself and turned him into a quivering mess :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Haha I've done a lot of research on dog breeds... can never do enough research though 

Read about the extreme loyalty given by sheep dogs, which is one thing I love... 

You rekon if you put signs up everywhere saying something like "warning, dangerous dog" I'd be ok, even if the dog bit someone?


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2008)

My red cattle x bully x shepard was an ideal dog. Get one of them. Go on.


----------



## Forensick (Jan 6, 2008)

apparantly my neighbours roti does that naturally.

if someone visits them while they are out, it starts barking...
then if they start looking through windows (to see if they are home and just cant hear) it follows you around, walks right up to you and barks.
then growls at you with every step you take towards the house.
-my step mother found that out the hard way.

here is a pic of him


----------



## Miss B (Jan 6, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> beautiful dog too


 
Thank you 

If you want a proper, trained guard dog - you could buy a dog and send it here for training:

www.guarddogtraining.com.au

They also sell fully trained adult dogs.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe nice picture  you guys are making me lean towards dobes/rotties now as well...

anyone else have any experience with any of teh shepherd breeds, esp the german sheps?


----------



## alex_c (Jan 6, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Haha I've done a lot of research on dog breeds... can never do enough research though
> 
> Read about the extreme loyalty given by sheep dogs, which is one thing I love...
> 
> You rekon if you put signs up everywhere saying something like "warning, dangerous dog" I'd be ok, even if the dog bit someone?


 no not them signs lol they basically say i admit i have a dangerous dog. no trespassing signs are what you want. read through this thread it contains some good advice http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...my-dogs-nailed-a-burglar-in-my-backyard-69505


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Thank you
> 
> If you want a proper, trained guard dog - you could buy a dog and send it here for training:
> 
> ...



I had seen that site the other day and pretty much decided that when I do get a dog, I will most likely send it to that place/a similar one to get trained properly. fee's arnt too bad, i was surprised!


----------



## Forensick (Jan 6, 2008)

my shep experience is above... and forever on my eyelid..... 3 stitches yeah baby!


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 6, 2008)

get a staffy


----------



## motman440 (Jan 6, 2008)

love my blue heeler bitch. looking into buying 2 pembroke corgi's to show


----------



## dandelion (Jan 6, 2008)

get a cattle dog of some kind..cattle dog crossed with something is ever better..mongrels dont get as much health problems as other dogs!
they are beautiful dogs and very loyal and make excellent guard dogs cos they bark when some one walks past and if they are trained right and brought up in the right environment they wouldnt anyone!
i have a kelpie X ..pretty much like a cattle dog..she looks like a dingo..shes the most loyal thing ever and when un known people walk past our fence she goes mental lol but if anyone enters she just barks and jumps all over them!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 6, 2008)

i'd say get an american staffy..
i'vr got a 13 year old bitch, 
they are the most loving devoted dogs, happy to do nothing, or do everything you do..
very inteligent, and great guard dogs...


----------



## mrboajangles (Jan 6, 2008)

Xshadowx, My dad used to be a dog handler for police, both his german shepards died at relatively early ages of problems associated with the breed, my parter is a vet nurse, she wouldnt let us get a a shepard as she says they are a breed that gets every problem under the sun. We ended up buying a Greyhound, they are not the best guard dog, but the sheer size of them, their very big dog bark, and the fact that they have to be muzzled in public, makes most people cautious around them. They are great companions and best of all they are one of the healthiest breeds around.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

This will probably come out sounding the wrong way.. but if a dog seems prone to getting more medical issues than another breed, provided some of the issues arnt too severe and life threatening, it wouldnt be too bad... after all, the reason im at university is to study veterinary science  

thanks for the comments/opinions, more are welcome, as are pictures of your dogs!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

oh.. names laura by the way, incase you'd prefer that to "shadow"


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 6, 2008)

*prince*

sorry for piping up again but I couldn't resist putting this one he was only 3 weeks old


----------



## cockney red (Jan 6, 2008)

*You wont get a more loyal dog than a Rhodesian Ridgeback. Meets all your criteria and then some. Not for you if you dont like exercise though.*


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, thats partly why i want a dog, take it to the beach etc  get away from darn studying. just dont want a super energetic dog!

very cute pup there too, duke


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 6, 2008)

rhodesian ridgeback maybe? or even a ridgeback x rotti.. they are gorgeous, thick as 2 short planks, will put a cat in their mouth but only to carry it around by the head and carefully put it down where it prefers the cat to be, and they are bloody good with kids


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Are all ridgebacks generally good with small animals and kids?


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 6, 2008)

its all down to the upbringing to be honest... but the only thing i know of that ridgebacks will hurt is lions.. they were originally bred for it


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

awesome... Think I shall have to look into that breed, sounds like it could be suitable. will also look a bit more into the dobermans and rotties as well


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 6, 2008)

I would also say ridgies are good with kids my other dog is a ridgeback x mastiff and she is great with kids, wasn't much of a guard dog until after she had a litter though. She did kill a couple of ducks I used to have but she was only trying to play with them.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 6, 2008)

im not familiar with dobermans, but i am pretty familiar with rottis and provided that they have a good up bringing they are one of the most loyal dogs you will ever get  

one of the best ways to find out about dog breeds is to go somewhere like the RSPCA and just have a walk through their kennels.. speak to the volunteers who work there, they will have met more dogs than anyone you will ever speak to, and they are generally more than happy to speak to anyone who will benefit from the things they have learnt in their work


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 6, 2008)

the ridge x rotti my mate has puts up with EVERYTHING from her cats and from her nephew.. her nephew jumps all over him and used to climb on him as well... wouldnt hurt a fly. I also think you are going the right way about it by going for larger breeds as well by the way, in my experience large dogs are MUCH friendlier than small ones, and tend to be alot easier going as well. Small dogs are always trying to prove themselves, where as big dogs are generally just looking at you with a real "duuuuuuuuh what ya doin" expression on their faces


----------



## dintony (Jan 6, 2008)

This is my Kanicky.... He's only 7 months old. So a bit big for what your after... but thought I'd share this pic anyways... 

He is the biggest sook... but no one has been game to enter house yard with out us there!!


----------



## dintony (Jan 6, 2008)

This site Miss B posted is great.... has some gorgeous dogs for sale!

Zeus is GORGEOUS!! Check his eyes out!!

http://www.guarddogtraining.com.au/html/family-dogs.html


----------



## alex_c (Jan 6, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Are all ridgebacks generally good with small animals and kids?


 yeah my dad had a ridgeback X dane X mastiff who was about 13 when i was little and he just used used to sit next to my pram.and he was fine with a miniature fox terrier pup i had as well. but not with wombats though. and also pick up a rifle he was ready to go. he was a pretty popular stud dog for his hunting abilities,looks,and nature. basically they are a great dog


----------



## PhilK (Jan 6, 2008)

Get something from an animal shelter whatever you do.. Put a small dent in that 20 000 dogs a year that are euthanised. Make it a little harder for us to get cadavers, right?

Also, see if you can get a border collie or kelpie. Or cross between the two..

Make it from a shelter though.

EDIT: read you don't want a collie, but the crosses are great! Loyal as all hell too. And smart.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 6, 2008)

Get a Kelpie cross!

Awesome personalities!

Also, I agree with PhillK Go to a shelter... you will probably fall in love with them all though!


----------



## Retic (Jan 6, 2008)

I reckon a Labrador is the way to go but I'm biased, beautiful temperament but will certainly let you know if undesireables are around. 
I would like a proper English Staffy to go with him though, just as back up


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 6, 2008)

I have wolf hound cross danes, they are loyal and look and sound scary but are sooks the neices ride em like horses.That is a nice dane dintony


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, I LOVE border collies, by far one of my favourite breeds, but I think they'd be too active with me.. trying to fit in keeping a collie amused whilst still studying... Actually.. I ride a bike regularly, about an hour every night.. would a collie be content to run alongside?

I love retrievers.. hence why originally i was gonna get a golden retriever  labs are just as gorgeous IMO

Only problem I have with shelters is I want to rescue them all, but know I cant


----------



## Scotth (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with the ridgeback, very loyal and protective. Dobermans are great but are very intelligent, without adequate training and enrichment they will get bored quickly.

As far as breed defects, purchase from a registered breeder who will be more likely to selective breed out defects. 

Rhodesian Ridgeback Club of QLD 
http://www.rrcq.org/?page=183


----------



## firedragon (Jan 6, 2008)

kirstys said:


> malamutes are great dogs but would not like to see one with a cat if bought up as a puppy with the cat is should be ok i have had a few mals and still have one now getting a second soon but they need alot of time in brushing walking ect
> 
> if some one broke into my yard and got attacket by my dog and i was ordered to put him down he would be on a holiday where no one would know where he was till it all cooled down. i think it stinks that some one can come on your property and if your dog bites them or they cut their arm its your fault. its wrong


 

Malamutes and huskies are excellent dogs. Very loyal. They are pack dogs but very loyal to the "leader" of the pack. I have heard they need alot of work (more than most dogs) a desent sized yard for running around in, should be walked every day, also brushing very frequently (practically daily) and may not cope well with the weather up there (i have heard brizzy is really too hot for them) as they are actually cold weather dogs, and can have hip problems and troubles with arthritis. But each breed will have it's potential health problem

Dalmations, german shepards, great danes are beautiful dogs.. I once knew a dalmation that smiled all the time very awsome....


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldnt look at getting a dog until you have permanent accommodation lined up. A lot of rentals wont let you have pets. Once you have that organised then go for it and I would recommend staffys.


----------



## firedragon (Jan 6, 2008)

The only thing with buying from a shelter is you could be getting something that already has health problems and not all shelters are qualified to diagnose health issues, or even know they have them. I volunteered at a shelter and quiet a few dogs had health problems (thats why they were abandoned or handed in).
If you do go through a shelter be picky with the shelter you buy from...


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, I dont think accommodation will be an issue... My parents are selling the block we're on at the moment for 1.1million and my mothers deal was that they would get a rental property in townsville for me, so that I could live with my pets 

Huskies and malamutes.. Hadn't thougt about the temperature, theyd have to be clipped and kept cooler up there.. that'd be an issue. 

thanks again


----------



## adbacus (Jan 6, 2008)

Isis said:


> I wouldnt look at getting a dog until you have permanent accommodation lined up. A lot of rentals wont let you have pets.



I quite agree with you isis, but one I have got to ask is that will it suit your lifestyle. don't get me wrong cos I'm a dog person but too many ppl buy dogs and cats because they want one and not considering their lifestyle and stability, hence why there is a huge number of abandoned pets and worse - ferals.

Think about your lifesyle, its stability and your housing arrangements and deicde if you can keep them for the length of their life - lets see 12 years give or take. Then I suggest you go visit a dog club or show and ask the breeders, or go for the other option of rescuing one from rspca. Both my chow chows live a healthy satisfied life after being rescued.


Good Luck!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been considering getting another dog for over the past year, and will not be getting a dog until the very end of this year, if not the start of next year. I've seriously considered my lifestyle, my current situation and my situation for the future. I've kept animals for as long as I can remember, and am extremely responsible with my animals, once they come under my care, theyre with me for the duration of their lives. I have done my research, and I know that too many animals are abandoned because people make foolish decisions, see a cute puppy/kitten and buy on impulse, dont care for it properly, it gets out of hand, or the family circumstances change that they didnt allow for, and good-bye pet. 

Sorry, Just trying to get across my point that I'm fully into this, know what im getting into (as i said.. have had dogs and cats since before i can remember) and have considered pretty much everything i can think of. I can see your point of view though, that you dont want any more abandoned/feral animals.. but the reason im at uni is to study veterinary science, and i do have a genuine passion for animals..

When it comes closer to the time of me actually getting a dog, I'll check out all the local rescue centers/RSPCA and see if they have what i'm after, if not, I will go to a breeder and get a quality pup. Yes, I do support these rescue organisations, it just depends on if they have the type of dog that will suit me. 

thanks


----------



## Miss B (Jan 6, 2008)

firedragon said:


> Malamutes and huskies are excellent dogs. Very loyal. They are pack dogs but very loyal to the "leader" of the pack. I have heard they need alot of work (more than most dogs) a desent sized yard for running around in, should be walked every day, also brushing very frequently (practically daily) and may not cope well with the weather up there (i have heard brizzy is really too hot for them) as they are actually cold weather dogs, and can have hip problems and troubles with arthritis. But each breed will have it's potential health problem


 
We live in Brisbane and we have a Husky, he copes fine with the weather. Our friends (also in Brissie) have two Malamutes and they cope just fine aswell. Whenever it gets really hot, the dogs will usually find a cool patch of sand/dirt to go lay in.

They are pretty high maintenence when it comes to their coat, and need frequent brushing.



xshadowx said:


> Huskies and malamutes.. Hadn't thougt about the temperature, theyd have to be clipped and kept cooler up there.. that'd be an issue.


 
They don't need to be clipped 

Another important factor is fencing - they need a well fenced yard as they love to escape and if given a chance, will often jump or dig their way out of the yard. Ours is 6 foot all round with an anti-digging barrier.


----------



## jessb (Jan 6, 2008)

In the first para when you said you wanted a loyal, protective dog, I immediately though "German Shepherd"! They are supposed to be great and really good 'one-person' dogs. They are also very trainable, so I imagine if you had one well trained, you could teach it to bark when an intruder came into the yard, not attack. Most dogs won't attack on sight if their territory is breached they will just bark and be threatening! 

Going back to your original choice - a Golden Retriever, they are such beautiful dogs and I would definitely recommend them. We have a Labrador at the moment and they have very similar temperaments to Goldies so I would back them 100%. Our placid, loving, gentle Lab (we leave her with our 3yo daughter without hesitation) has a VERY fierce, deep, threatening bark if a stranger unexpectedly comes into our yard, but when she is out on the lead, she just wants pats and cuddles from anyone! I would NEVER be worried about her biting anyone. 

Also, maybe I'm looking a bit too far into the future, but I imagine in the lifetime of your dog (next 15 years or so) you may be thinking about having a family, so a gentle, family-friendly dog like a Lab or a Goldie would be great if you have kids.


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 7, 2008)

Malamutes are great dogs but can be a pain in the *** to find in aus.
they are extreamly "pack" defensive and look after there own pack. our two will go bananas if someone has an argument in our house as they want to look after us.
there are three small problems with them. 
first being They WERE breed as working dogs, they pull sleds for miles miles. you will never walk a malamute it will walk U.
second they have adapted a strong instinct to survive and PROTECT there "family" obediance training is a must one of ours we got as a puppy and trained it the other was brought from lort smith animal hospital as a 8yearold nd has had no training. the one we had as a puppy is good but not perfect. if they are stressed or they see your stressed or somthing unusual is going on THEY will not listen and will be completly independant and there is nothing you can do about it.
third is they are Extream cold climate dogs. they are ment for cold regions so you need to make the judgement on wether or not you feel its cruel keeping one in your area or not

appart from that they are great dogs they are social and they are very protective of there owners but do not go phsyco and try to kill everything rather they will snap and growl and run to find you.


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2008)

Ridgebacks are great with kids, but I think you are right, I wouldn't recommend any cattle dog/kelpie/sheepdog crosses - they are always being given up because they require LOADS of exercise and I really don't think a uni student has the time to focus on a very demanding dog like that. I think owning a working dog is only fair if you are a tradie who can spend all day outside with it, or have a similar outdoor job that allows the dog t run for miles every day, regardless of exams, studying, parting etc...

Here is a pic of our beautiful girl.


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Thank you
> 
> If you want a proper, trained guard dog - you could buy a dog and send it here for training:
> 
> ...


 
How funny, my boss' Ridgeback is boarding at this exact place at the moment getting "domestic training" (they do both guard dog and domestic) I'll let you know how well-behaved she is when she comes back!!!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

The major reason why ive turned away from golden retrievers (though they are still pretty much one of my absolute fav breeds) is that, anyone who knows the slightest thing about dogs will know that golden retrievers are people-dogs and dont make good guards  otherwise, id still be going with a golden 

Thanks guys, thats some awesome information, exactly what im after


----------



## lazybuddha (Jan 7, 2008)

ive got a german shepard he is a wuss most of the time, but he will defend you, and just so you know a 6ft high fence isnt enough if you dont want a determined german shepard to get out. however good thing is during the day when your not home, get them a large barrel, like a plastic chemical barrel (unused of course) and they will have loads of fun with it and release any pent up fustrations they may have.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Good thing is that we actually have barrels like that  any pics of your shep?


----------



## Jen (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the signage has to be very visible too - like one sign every couple of meters around the boundary. this basically covers your butt when the intruder tries to claim he saw no signs. there are plenty aound with sayings like "Warning: Guard Dog on Duty" just don't get one that has like a puppy or joke dog on it, as this defeats the purpose.


----------



## cv_2_ (Jan 7, 2008)

i strongly recommend a Hungarian Vizsla. They are the most beautiful dogs both in looks and in nature  

The first pic is when mine was about 10 yrs old, the second was taken just before she was put down she was 13


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 7, 2008)

Great Dane
You cant get a better dog especailly if you get it as a puppy.My 4 danes have been bought up around kids,rats,chooks,cows,horses ect.They dont have to be nasty to keep out intruders thier sheer size and loud bark generally does the job but they are naturally aloof with strangers anyway.Ive had Danes for more than 30 years and although we have a chinese crested and another pom x chiwahwah (thats what i say wha wha why did we get it) lol i would never not have my danes.People have suggested working dogs ie kelpies ect they need to be constanttly working or they become noisy,destructive and when you do take them out they can be hard to control, all they want to do is work.Ive had a couple of kelpies over the years but only when i had work for them,ie the dairy farm and later as sheep dogs but when i had no work for them they just become a pain in the butt.Your doing the right thing its a shame more people didnt do their home work on certain breeds before buying them,our shelters wouldnt be full of unwanted dogs and puppies.Good luck with your search.
Odie
Heres a pic of my danes at rest (usually most of the time) lol


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 7, 2008)

You can never go wrong with a labrador there smart enegetic and are great with small animals our labrador doesn't care about cats won't even care if there there and if anyone come in our driveway he will bark and bark untill they are close and he realises there not a threat then he lays down and wants a belly rub from them  Labradors are biig babys but can be a good dogs at times also love the water


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

One issue with danes I think, much as I like them as well (you guys do seem to be listing quite a few breeds I like ) is the sheer size, and thus the quantity of food. how much do they eat a day and how much do you spend on a weekly basis per dog? (for a male, if theyre bigger.. will most likely be getting a male dog)

Again with labs and goldens, up there with my abs fav dogs, but people know theyre not good guard dogs and will often still jump in with them


----------



## FAY (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> One issue with danes I think, much as I like them as well (you guys do seem to be listing quite a few breeds I like ) is the sheer size, and thus the quantity of food. how much do they eat a day and how much do you spend on a weekly basis per dog? (for a male, if theyre bigger.. will most likely be getting a male dog)
> 
> 
> HEHEHE I have to laugh....our dane "Lucy' is just not a guts at all. She is such a fussy eater....every now and then she hassles you for another meal...you just can't begrudge her it, as she really doesn't eat much!! (unlike her owners lol).A bit of a misconception I think..
> ...


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 7, 2008)

The danes eat about as much as a shephard or rotti would eat my males eat the same amount as the bitches but the youngsters eat more especially when they are growing.I pay 50cents a kilo for my dog meat and buy dry dog food in bulk 20kg bags usually around the $25 mark.Each dog gets 1kg of meat and about 2kgs of dry food a day including the odd day when theyll get chicken frames instead which cost me $1.50 for 4 frames.On average i suppose they cost me about $7 each a week thats working out roughly.People think they eat heaps but they are not pigs with their food like some other breeds tend to be.
Cheers Odie


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> One issue with danes I think, much as I like them as well (you guys do seem to be listing quite a few breeds I like ) is the sheer size, and thus the quantity of food. how much do they eat a day and how much do you spend on a weekly basis per dog? (for a male, if theyre bigger.. will most likely be getting a male dog)


 
And the size of the poos that you have to clean up!!! :?


----------



## lazybuddha (Jan 7, 2008)

alright heres a photo with the smaller of his 2 barrels, note he took it up about 12 stairs to get it there. and smudgy photo through the window of him at the ledge (my fav photo)


----------



## monix (Jan 7, 2008)

our family have had lots of dogs over the years. lots of border collies etc... 

but the most outstanding smart creature i have ever encountered in life was a (short haired) border collie X kelpie. she even broke the laws i was taught in biology. she wasnt just smart.. i have met lots of smart dogs.... she was in a class of her own... and fiercly loyal. if a person talking to us raised his arms towards us she would put them in their place. (italians were always gonna have probelms then! hehehe) Fabulous guard dog too.. alerted the couple of time people tried to break in downstairs and also had big maories scared when they tried to find us to make a delivery of a big object. Never got into serious mischief but definately needs space to run around. We were lucky to have a park across the road from our house.. but she defiantely burned up alot of my energy running around the house/yard. I miss her dearly. 

Funny enough I found a clone of her late last night, had me in tears.... and the clone.. 'Nelly' is EXACTLY the same in looks and no doubt intelligence.. same Xbreed n all. ANd she is at RSPCA so i would recommend her totally... i want to take her now.. but I dont have a yard.  

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=48593&result=12&statusID=3


----------



## Craig2 (Jan 7, 2008)

siberian husky gets my vote


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats not to bad with the danes, I just assumed (like many seem to) that they eat a lot because of their sheer size. I love dane pups  haha! thanks for the info on the danes guys, any other info appreciated, but ill look into these guys too! (and my mum seems to have a soft spot for danes, she used to have one)

absolutely beautiful dog there, lazybuddha! thanks for the pics!

Monix, its surprising how many kelpie x border collies ive seen on the RSPCA website. Once found a stunning little female puppy, was chocolate coloured with a white belly, paws and blaze, loved her appearance, would have loved to have met her  It sounds like you had a really good dog, but still think that, considering my situation at the moment and the near future, its not that well suited to a working dog. if i was at home, it would be perfect as we live on acreride and I would train it to do agility or something to keep it happy and active.. but at townsville, it would be a lot more difficult


----------



## monix (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> but at townsville, it would be a lot more difficult



ahhhh well actually i am from townsville and my family is still there.
we got my old dog from a property near ayr. the parents were champions! 
the litter she came from had m/f combos of the following. 
kelpie red / black with white (like nelly and what we ended up picking) / tri-colour (red/tan/white) with blue eyes.. they were GORGEOUS

sad that you dont think u could have one.. they seriously awesome dogs.
i like huskies too! when my husband and I move down to melbourne, we will get a yard so we can both pick a dog each. I will def get one like nelly... and i know my husband will get a german shepherd or huskie.


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Monix, its surprising how many kelpie x border collies ive seen on the RSPCA website. Once found a stunning little female puppy, was chocolate coloured with a white belly, paws and blaze, loved her appearance, would have loved to have met her  It sounds like you had a really good dog, but still think that, considering my situation at the moment and the near future, its not that well suited to a working dog. if i was at home, it would be perfect as we live on acreride and I would train it to do agility or something to keep it happy and active.. but at townsville, it would be a lot more difficult


 
I thought exactly the same thing about the breeds that are really highly represented on the shelter websites - they are all working dogs; kelpies, cattle dogs, coolies, which suggests that not many people are as sensible as you when choosing a suitable breed of dog!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 7, 2008)

We've also got a Kelpie x Rottie (at least we think that's what she is) that lives with us, not ours though, she belongs to my partner's father. 
Anyhow even at 12 years old and with failing eyesight, she is a very loyal guard dog - always barks whenever someone comes too close to the fence and growls rather menacingly at anyone she doesn't know. 
Having said that though, she's pretty small and weedy looking and I don't think her appearance alone would be particularly intimidating to an intruder.

There are a lot of breeds that would make a suitable guard dog, with the correct training.

Oh and I've got a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel... he is a total goofball and completely hopeless. Worst guard dog ever, he'd probably lick an intruder to death :lol: Not the brightest crayon in the box either... I had a hard enough time teaching him to "sit"


----------



## Isis (Jan 7, 2008)

Valley Reptile Supplies said:


> siberian husky gets my vote



Not for Queensland though. It would be cruel to have a cold climate dog for a climate like that.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Only reason I said it would be hard in townsville is because id be in a house, sharing with other people, and likely to have a small yard. also, with a fulltime difficult university course and a job.. bit hard to fit in a super active working dog 

It is unfortunate that so many working breeds, as well as others, end up in shelters because people make inappropriate decisions and dont think about what theyre doing, or the type of dog theyre getting. 

Seems like a lot of rotti x's are good dogs; a lot of you have recommended them! Have seen a few rotti x's in shelters, as well, so would be able to rescue one if i chose that option

Edit: Miss B, as far as smaller dogs go, cavaliers and beagles are probably my favourites, but besides those, im not much of a small-dog-fan (though we have two.. 13 and 16 years old, got them as pups cause my bro and i were still kids; parents didnt want big dogs then)


----------



## Miss B (Jan 7, 2008)

Isis said:


> Not for Queensland though. It would be cruel to have a cold climate dog for a climate like that.


 
We've got a Husky and we live in Brissie. As long as they have somewhere to escape from the heat, it's really not a problem. Ours likes to go under the back stairs and dig a little pit in the cold dirt. We also leave a bucket of water in the shade for him - when it gets warm he goes and stands with his front feet in the bucket and has a splash around. They have a double coat which works both ways - it keeps them warm in winter and cool in summer.


----------



## alex_c (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Only reason I said it would be hard in townsville is because id be in a house, sharing with other people, and likely to have a small yard. also, with a fulltime difficult university course and a job.. bit hard to fit in a super active working dog
> 
> It is unfortunate that so many working breeds, as well as others, end up in shelters because people make inappropriate decisions and dont think about what theyre doing, or the type of dog theyre getting.
> 
> ...


 basically just get it plenty of toys and things to keep it occupied and it will be fine.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

would, say, a border collie... If I took it for a 1hr or so run every night alongside my bike be fine, and if i took it to the beach on weekends/some afternoons for a play on the beach/in the surf, was well trained and had plenty of toys and things to keep it stimulated, that it would be happy/kept active enough?


----------



## monix (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> would, say, a border collie... If I took it for a 1hr or so run every night alongside my bike be fine, and if i took it to the beach on weekends/some afternoons for a play on the beach/in the surf, was well trained and had plenty of toys and things to keep it stimulated, that it would be happy/kept active enough?



when you say run along you bike.. you have me worried.

the border collie my parents have right now.. (is old now @ 15).. we got at 1 year old...
his owner was one of townsville richest yet couldnt handle this dog as was about to give to the pound before we took him. he also got him to run along side his motor bike.. all the skin was worn off his paws from the bitchumen... it was horrible. he since lived a spolt life with my family!  please tell me you ride on dirk tracks.


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> would, say, a border collie... If I took it for a 1hr or so run every night alongside my bike be fine, and if i took it to the beach on weekends/some afternoons for a play on the beach/in the surf, was well trained and had plenty of toys and things to keep it stimulated, that it would be happy/kept active enough?


 
Border Collies can run about 200km/day as working dogs so even a 10km run every evening would barely keep him sane! They are also really bright and need constant stimulation ie be with you and out and about for a lot of the day, rather than being left in a backyard, no matter how big the yard!

Don't mean to sound patronising, but maybe you are being unrealistic about the amount of free time you will have as a uni student? I had a few friends who did vet science and the committment is huge - loads of hours in term time, and lots of pressure at exam time.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

nonono, a pushbike, not a motorbike lol. im not that bad, would NEVER do it with a motorbike! not a chance! I just meant a normal, pedal type bike, would make sure the dog could keep up easily :|

Edit: After a year of uni, i think ive pretty much sorted it out time wise. im lucky, my brain somehow remembers everything when i hear it (believe it or not, its true) so dont have as much trouble as a lot of other vet students do. But I know, its still a heavy commitment.. but at the moment i go for 1-2hour bike rides around the university at night in spare time, go to the beach regularly... yeah  but your right, im still not entirely sure that a working dog would fit in.. just asking questions, thats all


----------



## monix (Jan 7, 2008)

and even if you had all the time in the world for a working dog... i wouldnt have just one, two is good as they keep each other company and play all day.  certainly kept me fit playing with them as kids.
ahhhh this thread is makin me dog sick. i was a yard..... now.

good luck finding the right companion xshadowx


----------



## kel (Jan 7, 2008)

we have a dane too, hes only 14weeks old, heres a pic at 10 weeks hes heaps bigger now lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 7, 2008)

Malamutes / sib huskies are NOT the type of dog to be kept in Queensland, especially considering the climate the breed originated from!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 7, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> Malamutes / sib huskies are NOT the type of dog to be kept in Queensland, especially considering the climate the breed originated from!


 
I don't know why people keep saying that. We live in Brissie, we've got a Husky. Our friends (also in Brissie) have two Malamutes. 
Suthanlites breed some of the nicest Sibes in the country and they are also located in Brisbane.

They adapt very well to the heat so long as you provide them with plenty of shade and fresh water (which should be made available to all dogs anyway, regardless of breed).


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 7, 2008)

my friend who lives just out of brizzy bought a amstaff from me...she also owned a malimute which did very well in the heat and humidity.....


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a quick thing I'll add about the huskies, I do believe that they shouldn't be kept in very hot climates like in QLD, BUT if they have a nice cold shady area they will be fine. Although if I lived up there and had a husky, I'd buy one of those kids plastic swimming pools and keep that filled with water all the time so if the dog wanted to, they could splash around in there and keep cooler than they would just in the shade. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats a good idea with the plastic pool, will probably get one of those anyway, regardless of which breed I get, because im sure the dog will still love the water  thanks for the idea!

Very cute pup Kel  thanks for the pic!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah we've got one of those big plastic clam shell pool/sand pit things that people normally have in the backyard for their children. Fill it with water and he loves having a splash around :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha I think if i went back to my very first idea to get a golden retriever, i think id have to fill the thing up regularly, and the dog would probably live in it lol. least theres no water restrictions up there!


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2008)

We have one of those paddling pools for our Lab and her favourite game is to put her head right in it (underwater) then dig at it madly until all the water is emptied out. Then she looks at us with water dripping off her eyelashes as if to say "Where did all that water go?" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 7, 2008)

We have a paddling pool for the danes as well its called our dam, now its full of water again the daily run includes a swim in the dam, Im glad im not having to make your decision so many dogs wanting homes and so few homes for them.
Good luck with your search.
Odie


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 7, 2008)

Go the golden retriever... love 'em to bits


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jan 7, 2008)

get a wolfhound..... you wont regret it...or wolfhoundX


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jan 7, 2008)

*heres my dog...hope it works*

the big unit


----------



## christo (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't go past kelpies myself. But only if you are up for a long run or an hour of tennis ball chasing every day. Great guard dogs, plenty of barking and not much biting (depends on the individual and the training of course). And loyal to a fault. (I've got one sleeping on my feet as I type) They are great with kids, but usually always defer to one person in particular.


----------



## monix (Jan 7, 2008)

awwww he is CUTE!!! *le sigh*

i am still killing myself by continually going back to RSPCA website and be all sad that i cannot have Nelly. :cry: how cute is she (PHOTO)


----------



## dezza09 (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with Christo

I love Kelpies

I was begining to slaken off in my exercise routine so after about 3 months of hunting found myself a purebred kelpie, got him for free also as the breeders were having trouble selling the litter, 
he's coming up on a year next week, 
he's been the best dog I've ever owned, extremely loyal and placid, never nipped, just likes his holes, but you'll get that with any dog.

V Thats him "Pud" as a pup of about 3 months or so V


----------



## christo (Jan 7, 2008)

Pud is a beauty! Yep, exercise is the benefit. My girl (Yelka) forced me to run pretty much every day (she was a nut otherwise) and I am about 15 kgs lighter than I was when I bought her. I probably owe her about 10-15 years of extra life (touch wood).

Yelka only bit me once - she was a pup and tried to jump a wire fence, ending up hanging by the back leg and howling like a banshee. When I grabbed her leg to free her she latched on and bit (because of the pain I guess), then when she was free she skulked over and licked my hand for ages. Poor little thing was so remorseful. The upside is she never tries to jump even the smallest fence these days, she'll never be one of those dogs that keeps getting out of the yard.


----------



## christo (Jan 7, 2008)

monix said:


> awwww he is CUTE!!! *le sigh*
> 
> i am still killing myself by continually going back to RSPCA website and be all sad that i cannot have Nelly. :cry: how cute is she (PHOTO)



Cheer up, I'm sure someone gave her a good home. How could anyone go past that face?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats another reason why I want a big dog, actually.. take it out for a run/ride every night, take it to the beach and have a run etc. MAKE me run lol


----------



## christo (Jan 7, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Thats another reason why I want a big dog, actually.. take it out for a run/ride every night, take it to the beach and have a run etc. MAKE me run lol



Yeah, I am too lazy to exercise for my own sake, but I'll get out and run for my dog. Spoiled little sod.


----------



## dezza09 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's a good idea to get them used to walking first, get their commands set in, and even when you decide to change to runs have a command for that, otherwise you'll have a dog that when you try to walk wants to run and will drag you along.

then you get my most hated of comments by other walkers "Who's walking who?" I get that like once a week, The don't get that the reason Pud is pulling me is because he wants to say hello to them, any other time he walks by my side


----------



## christo (Jan 7, 2008)

dezza09 said:


> It's a good idea to get them used to walking first, get their commands set in, and even when you decide to change to runs have a command for that, otherwise you'll have a dog that when you try to walk wants to run and will drag you along.
> 
> then you get my most hated of comments by other walkers "Who's walking who?" I get that like once a week, The don't get that the reason Pud is pulling me is because he wants to say hello to them, any other time he walks by my side



Yeah, I have learned that the hard way. Yelka has only one gear when walking. And yep, I get that comment all the time. Get's funnier each time I hear it.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Im the same  well, I want to exercise, know i should.. but just not that motivation at the mo. with a dog that wants to run, ill take it for a run  but ill do as you guys suggested and walk first, get the pup trained well in obedience and use a command for "run"


----------



## jessb (Jan 8, 2008)

dezza09 said:


> then you get my most hated of comments by other walkers "Who's walking who?"


Must be almost as much fun as Great Dane owners hearing "You could put a saddle on that and ride him!"

I don't even have a Dane and I hear it frequently at the dog park, so I can't imagine how annoying it must be for the owners...


----------



## dragon-lover (Jan 8, 2008)

my opinion is get one dog (german shepard) and they'll be your bestie as well as protect you i had a dog like that!


----------



## Desert Dweller (Jan 8, 2008)

Wolfhound cross, good guard, big bark little bite. Friendly, happy to laze around when you arent at home, the right cross won't be too big, but will be big enough.

Being at school all day- stay away from any working dog breeds like kelpies as within the first year or so you may have a huge headache!!
Are you chasing a purebreed or are you happy with a cross?

A pup from a respected hunter- as their dogs have to be family friendly, good with pets and livestock, bigger size, well adjusted and loyal. Alot of them throw 'true to type' as they have been specifically bred for years so you generally know what they will look like.
I have a couple and they are absolutely brillinat dogs around the house and with kids but when someone comes into the yard when I'm not home they make a huge ruckus.


----------



## Hel123 (Jan 8, 2008)

hi, my name is Hellen I just read your message about dogs Im not sure what age you where looking for but If you where interested I have a pure bred golden Labradore who is free to a good home he is almost four years old and we have recently relocated and unfortunately we were unable to have pets my mobile number is 0448866351 if you where willing to pay for freight you could have him he is very loyal and needs some one to love him. He is use to cats and kids


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

irish wolf hound


----------



## Kitah (Jan 8, 2008)

Hel123, I would have loved to have taken your dog and paid for freight, and he would have had an excellent home, but unfortunately I cant get a dog until the end of the year, at the earliest, because until them i will be living on campus at the university; im not allowed animals there. and i doubt my parents would let me keep him here for the year  I sincerely hope you can find him a good home, im sorry i couldnt offer him one!


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 8, 2008)

Go to the pound and save a life.
If any breed of dog bites anyone on your property (regardless if they have unlawful entry or not) they can press charges and your dog can be put down. Simple as. It's the retarded world we live in.


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 8, 2008)

I know you said no Rotties but with my other half at the mines often, they keep me safe.


----------



## christo (Jan 8, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Go to the pound and save a life.
> If any breed of dog bites anyone on your property (regardless if they have unlawful entry or not) they can press charges and your dog can be put down. Simple as. It's the retarded world we live in.




I would be interested to know the law on this issue. As I understand it (and I may well be wrong), you are required to allow people free passage to your front door (or some form of contact point to the house) and if a person is attacked while trying to reach your front door then you are at fault. If, however, they jumped a back fence and were attacked, I doubt you would have any problems. So long as your dog is secured in a yard and the path to your front door is clear, I thought you are OK. Can anyone give a clear (and legally correct) explanation? 

Hmmm.... am I hijacking this thread now? If so, let me know and I'll start a new one.


----------



## reptile32 (Jan 8, 2008)

get an american bulldog they r so loyal and good with kids they get pretty big and scary too


----------



## Midol (Jan 9, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Go to the pound and save a life.
> If any breed of dog bites anyone on your property (regardless if they have unlawful entry or not) they can press charges and your dog can be put down. Simple as. It's the retarded world we live in.



Wrong.

The animal companions act has a clause specifically exluding you and your dog from action if the dog is defending territory.


Go a GSD from a REGISTERED ETHICAL breeder (not a mutt). 

IF you want it to act as a guard dog then get it trained by a PROFESSIONAL and look into competing in a sport called shutzhund.

Whatever you do either go for a pound dog or a registered breeder. If you're wanted to train them in protection then you need one from someone who breeds protection GSDs - contact your local shutzhund club for help. Any old GSD will not work and a backyard bred GSD is likely to have hip problems and potential unstable for any protection work.

Christo, 100% correct.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 9, 2008)

no, that wasnt hijacking the thread about the laws, im interested as well

Midol, if i was getting a purebred GSD i would have gotten it from a registered breeder, specifically to avoid the hip problems and other genetic problems. Will have to look up shutzhund, i have no idea what it is lol

thanks guys


----------



## Midol (Jan 9, 2008)

Shutzhund is the sport of protection  Involves tracking, protection and something else but I never remember what. Good job with the registered breeder, I am so used to convincing people that I tend to go into a slight attack mode, whoops.

True protection training will be expensive to start but as you learn the ropes and got into a club you'd be able to train with them. 

If you just wanted a dog that'd bark then any would do and it might protect you but 99% of dogs that bark won't - no matter how much their owner tries to convince you they will.

Ohhh, there are a few different Shepard types used in protection. Forgot their names. Also the Cane Corso an Italian(?) mastiff. Huge bastards though. Most of the breeds mentioned here wont have the drive for protection.


----------



## krissy78 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Shadow, if you are thinking german shepherd i would say stick with it, they are by far my fave and my little girl (12 months old) is just gorgeous and would defend with her dying breath if allowed. They are smart, loyal and a good deterent for intruders.

I would not be without my german shepherd.

Unfortunately dogs used as guard dogs will be destroyed if they attack an intruder... They are there to put people of the idea of breaking in, I was informed by police that there is more likely hood of your dog being destroyed if it attacks someone and you have a sign saying "Beware of the Dogs" because it is seen as admittance of having savage dogs. Sad I know but just another prime example of some of the stupid dog laws imposed.


----------



## Midol (Jan 9, 2008)

The cop you spoke to is an idiot.



> (2) It is not an offence under this section if the incident occurred:
> 
> (a) as a result of the dog being teased, mistreated, attacked or otherwise provoked, or
> 
> ...



http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/nsw/consol_act/caa1998174/s16.html

Section 16.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 9, 2008)

Doberman or German Shepherd or Belgian Shepherd


----------



## Kitah (Jan 9, 2008)

Midol said:


> Shutzhund is the sport of protection  Involves tracking, protection and something else but I never remember what. Good job with the registered breeder, I am so used to convincing people that I tend to go into a slight attack mode, whoops.


 
Awesome, thanks.. knew i'd heard of it before, but couldnt remember where from, or what it was  And I dont mind, your not a mind reader, you dunno what i was planning if i got a g.shep  but yeah.. if i had gotten a retriever, g.shep or whatever, it would have come from a breeder, because i know the parents are tested for genetic issues and only bred if their suitable, so chances are teh pups will be fine. 

Looks like ill be going with a G.shep. love their looks and they seem suitable for me, vs a golden which most people know are people-loving and bad guard dogs

thanks


----------



## sassy (Jan 9, 2008)

You should get one of these...


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 9, 2008)

this is HEMI our staffy pup


----------



## Midol (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I can't imagine I'd be to afraid of a golden.

Hobbo, did you breed that yourself? It looks like it's way under 8 weeks which is the accepted age for removing a puppy from its mother.


----------



## christo (Jan 9, 2008)

Midol said:


> The cop you spoke to is an idiot.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jas468 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Training*

I was given a mastiff from someone I met through site. I had him trained at the Guard Dog Training Centre out at Llandilo. It cost approx $500 and a great investment. No one is allowed into the yard unless they know him. 
When I get home from whereever, he tries to fit into my pocket.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 9, 2008)

Midol said:


> The cop you spoke to is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a God...
Thanks for that Midol.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 9, 2008)

Midol said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine I'd be to afraid of a golden.
> 
> Hobbo, did you breed that yourself? It looks like it's way under 8 weeks which is the accepted age for removing a puppy from its mother.



she was bought as 8 weeks old but once we got her home we realised that she must of been younger but she is eating and drinking very well  we were told she was also the runt of the litter


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 9, 2008)

Goldens have no guts , Rotties are just plain trouble , Shepards have problems and are nice but can bark , pure bred dogs in my books are crap. Way to many problems. You want loyalty , gaurd , not to much hair , handle the heat , good size 40 kg , looks impressive , smart , great with kids , and Catz  and not eat to much or bark ! The answer is a Bull Arab. You will never look back. MO Matt


----------



## Midol (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty,

You don't understand the basics in genetics.

Do not make claims about purebred dogs when you clearly do not understand them.

All ethical breeders carry out genetic testing to ensure they are breeding from stock with no issues. Cross breeders do not. Ethical breeders usually have some kind of study in animal physiology and genetics. MDBA breeders pledge to an incredibly high level of ethics.

God I hate people spewing this ill informed gobblygook. There is simply no basis for it. Hybrid Vigour in dogs is a myth. Unless you can substantiate your views with scientific reasoning then you really shouldn't be advising people on dogs.

BTW, you do realise the bull arab club of Australia is striving for recognition aka to become a purebred dog... Will you suddenly throw this breed aside once they are recognised.
http://www.bullarab.com.au/index.php?page=faq-s

Jas486, your dog is not a trained protection dog. $500 is not enough to train a dog in protection, it costs into the thousands.


----------



## lazybuddha (Jan 10, 2008)

now that your going to get a german shepard are you going long haired, short haired or cross of these 2(longish hair with a thick undercoat)? i reckon long haired's look way better than short hair GS


----------



## jessb (Jan 10, 2008)

Midol said:


> Matty,
> Hybrid Vigour in dogs is a myth.


 
But at the same time, inherited, congenital problems in purebred are a reality - hip displaysia in Shepherds and Labs, deafness in Dalmatians, behavioural issues with Cocker Spaniels, spine problems with Dachsunds etc.

I have always owned purebreds, and spent a lot of time convincing my hubby to get a purebred Lab. She cost us over $1000 (as we had our heart set on a Chocolate!), we researched registered breeders, checked out hip scores of the bloodlines going back four generations; in short, we did everything we should have in responsibly choosing a dog.

At about 12 weeks, we discovered that she has megaoesophagus, a congenital condition that is hereditary in some breed types, but apparently not Labs (three from eight puppies in her litter had the condition; two were euthanased - can't tell me there isn't some genetic problem there) We have spent thousands etting her peoperly diagnosed, unfortunately the condition is manageable but untreatable and we have to put up with periods of almost constant regurgitation. At 3, she is also showing signs of arthritis. She is the most beautiful, loving dog (see pic earlier in this thread) and is totally trustworthy with our 3yo daughter, but has been a nightmare in terms of caring for her.

In hindsight, I would definitely get a pound rescue dog, crossbreed or otherwise - even if the pound dog had a few medical problems, I would have an extra $1000 from the purchase price to spend on it!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Opinions on dogs , was the post. Thats my opinion ! Arabs will have gone to **** in 200 years as well. Mungrels have got to be the way to go. Ive owned over 70 dogs in 38 years and have only had one problem in regards to the animals body in that time. A little female Kelpie x i owned had a hole in here diaphram.It is a FACT that purebred / pedagree muts get problems. Not all of them just some and the good old x breed just keeps going and going. You only gotta take a trip around some of the Aboriginal missions up here to see the hardness and resilliance ? of the " mungrel " :lol: Theres nothing wrong with purebreeds , its just that the owner of the post was after ssome opinions and i gave mine. Cheers all Matt


----------



## sassy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Purebred white shepherd*

Some pics from pup to now at 8 months old.

RE: What midol said about ethical breeding, never ever buy a shep from a non reputable source, you want the hip/elbow scores of both parents etc.

This girl has been fantastic, we have a cat who she is fine with, infact sometimes quite affectionate to, they play together. We also have a small foxy terrrier x who she is very gentle to, lays down to play with him at his height etc.

We sent her away for a month to get basic training (come sit drop stay etc) as we didn't have the time to do it ourselves. Before being sent away, she basically topilet trained herself, and woke us if she needed out, and instinctively knew sit.

She guards naturally, barks and runs at unknown guests, but has never bitten - ssssnakeman from this site had her charge him as he got out of his car, he said he was pretty sure she was going to bite him. So she is scary enough, and will bail people up but never bites.
To us of course, she is a big sooky snuggle bug.

Does loose a lot of hair though, i brush her daily.


----------



## sassy (Jan 10, 2008)

forgot this
http://www.whiteshepherd.com.au/


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

This is what you need.
Hate to be the person who ever tried to hurt her 
My wife absolutely adores her to death [ me too  ]
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## christo (Jan 10, 2008)

mungus said:


> This is what you need.
> Hate to be the person who ever tried to hurt her
> My wife absolutely adores her to death [ me too  ]
> Cheers,
> Aleks.




Nah, border collies are just kelpies that haven't adjusted to the climate yet. 

BTW, as far as the mongrel vs. pure bred goes, I have one of each. My kelpie is pure bred from a working blood line and I have a kelpie x heeler from the RSPCA. Two very different dogs in personality, but can't fault either of them. Any dogs I get from now on will be from the RSPCA (or similar) because there are just so many great dogs there needing a home.

This is a pic of my mongrel "Che". He was the RSPCA pup. Poor little bugger was the most shy dog I have ever seen when he was a pup. He is still really shy around strangers, but once he accepts you he'll follow you anywhere.


----------



## Midol (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Arabs havnt been around long enough for them to have aquired inherent traits and theres so many variants in them there probably never will be. And as for the ethical breeder thing. How many are out there ?? Not many in the grand scheme of things.



Wrong.

Bull Arabs have been around long enough that they can be indentified via DNA. There is a breed standard for them. Bull Arabs are over 30 years old.




jessb said:


> But at the same time, inherited, congenital problems in purebred are a reality - hip displaysia in Shepherds and Labs, deafness in Dalmatians, behavioural issues with Cocker Spaniels, spine problems with Dachsunds etc.
> 
> I have always owned purebreds, and spent a lot of time convincing my hubby to get a purebred Lab. She cost us over $1000 (as we had our heart set on a Chocolate!), we researched registered breeders, checked out hip scores of the bloodlines going back four generations; in short, we did everything we should have in responsibly choosing a dog.
> 
> ...



Yes, purebreeds have issues and that is what genetic testing is for. Cross breeds have just as many issues, if you cross two breeds with issues you come out with issues. It really is that simple.



Matty007 said:


> Opinions on dogs , was the post. Thats my opinion ! Arabs will have gone to **** in 200 years as well. Mungrels have got to be the way to go. Ive owned over 70 dogs in 38 years and have only had one problem in regards to the animals body in that time. A little female Kelpie x i owned had a hole in here diaphram.It is a FACT that purebred / pedagree muts get problems. Not all of them just some and the good old x breed just keeps going and going. You only gotta take a trip around some of the Aboriginal missions up here to see the hardness and resilliance ? of the " mungrel " :lol: Theres nothing wrong with purebreeds , its just that the owner of the post was after ssome opinions and i gave mine. Cheers all Matt



You've owned over 70 dogs in 38 years?Dogs live for 10 years minimum, that means you've had almost 20 dogs a year.

I don't want to know what you've done with them.

Your views lack scientific basis. You have nothing to back up what you say. Provide me with statistics that show purebreds have more health issues than cross breeds. 

Ethical breeders perform genetic tests. Genetic problems won't exist in ethical breeders.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 10, 2008)

I recon, get a big dog that has a deep bark, but he's a sook thats what my dog is... he's an English Matif x Lab, big boy, but a big sook:lol: When he stands on his back legs hes taller than 155cm!!!

heres a pic (not that good though)





hope this helps

good luck with your search, and whatever you pic, will be a great dog!


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 11, 2008)

My Bull arab X (got him when I was living in Mt Isa and he came from good pig-hunting stock) has completely stuffed hips from congenital hip dysplasia. Still a great, loyal, smart dog but not the poster boy for hybrid vigour. Wouldn't swap him for the world though.

My personal favourite is the American Bulldog - I have two and both are good at defending the yard from strangers.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ive only disposed of 3 of these dogs i have owned. All the rest were placed in good homes . The ones that were put down were done so because of aggression towards humans. Simple really. To get scientific proof that mongrels are a more sound dog would be way to hard. Its pretty common knowledge anyway  But you being an expert on dogs may be able to find something. Wheres your dogs in all this Midol ?? Matt


----------



## snake girl (Jan 11, 2008)

if you didnt want a larger dog i'd say mini foxys but since you do i'd go with a doberman, huskie (as long as you shave there belly to keep them cool). Its all up to you. with the right training and maybe practices you will get a well trainded dog that might not attack the intruder. my best friend has a mini foxy and an 8 yr old tried to hit her and the dog niped her. she did the 3 times and the dog did the same thing. One time her and a friend slept in a little grassy area in a tent. the dog stayed up all night guarding the area. This was all from the right training.


----------



## Nappy (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Boxer X Lab that is a great guard dog, licks children to death and smiles at you when he's in trouble! So unless I ever get done over by a 4 year old I should be sweet.

He has a great understanding of strangers and friends. He's only ever gone off at one friend, but has never missed a stranger.







I would also recommend a Ridgeback


----------



## sigridshurte (Jan 11, 2008)

mmm what about a cattle dog, or kelpy are good ??? i have a west highland terrior and he is a great dog he listens to me and is loyal (loyal enough) and the best friend i could ever have


----------



## Midol (Jan 11, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Ive only disposed of 3 of these dogs i have owned. All the rest were placed in good homes . The ones that were put down were done so because of aggression towards humans. Simple really. To get scientific proof that mongrels are a more sound dog would be way to hard. Its pretty common knowledge anyway  But you being an expert on dogs may be able to find something. Wheres your dogs in all this Midol ?? Matt



LMAO!

All your credibility has just flown out of the window.

Dogs are a product of their environment. You won't find ANY decent behaviorist who will tell you otherwise. The fact that you raised 3 dogs out of 70 due to human aggression shows that you don't have a clue about breeding.

It is not common knowledge, it is a myth. No studies have been done on it at all which is why you wouldn't be able to find any scientific proof. BUT a sound understanding of genetics will show you that simply crossing two random breeds does not create a good dog.

I'm giving up with you. You clearly have no idea.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 11, 2008)

snake girl said:


> huskie (as long as you shave there belly to keep them cool).


 
Huskies do not need their belly shaved or clipped.


----------



## Midol (Jan 11, 2008)

I missed that.

It is detrimental to a huskies abilities to regulate heat to shave any part of them.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd definatley go the german shep... if that's what you want in the first place anyway - and they do look impressive when someone's trying to get in - they may not even bother... beautiful dogs that fit all your needs... i'd look into the euthanasion problem.. maybe if you have - beware of the dog signs or something? i think there was a thread on this earlier...

It's pretty obvious most of the posts here are just - 'get the same dog as i have because the one i have is amazing'....

we all love our dogs - i have border collies which are amazing for my needs - but wouldn't suit some of hers... and as we all know there are exceptions to EVERY rule - including breed stereotypes...


----------



## scorps (Jan 11, 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]am st[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]af nothing else  
[/FONT]*


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Read the post Myall . I didnt raise the dogs they were ones that i had bought and didnt work out. They were and are all hunting dogs and sometimes you gotta go through alot to get what you want. I now have 4 dogs that i am very happy with and will stick with them. I also have a litter of pups on the ground that i will keep 2 out of , grow up a bit and then pass on the other. How many dogs you got ?? Do you own any ?? Are you one of these Reputable Breeders ?? Whats the go ?? You seem to know soooo much ??? Matt :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snake girl (Jan 11, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Huskies do not need their belly shaved or clipped.


 
If you live in a really hot area like somewhere in Qld then you might have to unless you keep them inside in the ac when it gets hot lol


----------



## Miss B (Jan 11, 2008)

snake girl said:


> If you live in a really hot area like somewhere in Qld then you might have to unless you keep them inside in the ac when it gets hot lol


 
No, it's not neccessary.

We live in Brisbane, which can get stinking hot in the summer. We've got a Husky and he copes with the heat just fine. As Midol mentioned, shaving or clipping their fur inhibits their ability to regulate heat. Huskies have a double layer coat and it works both ways - keeping them warm in cool weather and cool in warm weather.


----------



## sassy (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Miss B, what's that, like the FOURTH time you have mentioned that?

I would be loosing the plot if I had to repeat myself that many times!


----------



## Lesa (Jan 11, 2008)

If it's a guard dog you are after you can't go past a "TruBlue Australian Bandog". Our boy is extremely protective, very loving, likes a good walk but doesn't object if he misses the occassional one and guards our house extremely well. He has the biggest deepest bark imaginable - but only uses it when someone approaches the house. Only downside is he skittles the kids when he plays with them as he doesn't get how big he is - they all grew up together, and he's a bit "drooly" when walked on hot days. Contrary to belief Aussie bandogs are not like American Bandogs and have no pitbull in them. Ours is a good, protective family dog.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

He looks great. Nice big lovable fella.


----------



## Lesa (Jan 11, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> He looks great. Nice big lovable fella.


He is great. About 65kg now he's fully grown but very cute as a puppy!


----------



## Midol (Jan 11, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Read the post Myall . I didnt raise the dogs they were ones that i had bought and didnt work out. They were and are all hunting dogs and sometimes you gotta go through alot to get what you want. I now have 4 dogs that i am very happy with and will stick with them. I also have a litter of pups on the ground that i will keep 2 out of , grow up a bit and then pass on the other. How many dogs you got ?? Do you own any ?? Are you one of these Reputable Breeders ?? Whats the go ?? You seem to know soooo much ??? Matt :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



No, I am involved with rescue (only new to it though) - I do not breed. I clean up the mess that dodgey owners & breeders like you create.

What health tests did you do on your dogs? What genetic testing did you do? Do you have hip scores for them? What were the hip score results? 



Miss B said:


> No, it's not neccessary.
> 
> We live in Brisbane, which can get stinking hot in the summer. We've got a Husky and he copes with the heat just fine. As Midol mentioned, shaving or clipping their fur inhibits their ability to regulate heat. Huskies have a double layer coat and it works both ways - keeping them warm in cool weather and cool in warm weather.



Lmao, every time dogs come up you and I are ALWAYS having to tell people that huskies do not have to be shaved. Eventually people will learn.

If a human can cope then the husky can also cope as long as you're not working it. I've walked my Husky (the missing one) in 30-32 degree heat and he manages fine. I'd never run him or work him in that heat though.

Huskies actually cope better in heat than a lot of short haired breeds.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 11, 2008)

Midol said:


> Lmao, every time dogs come up you and I are ALWAYS having to tell people that huskies do not have to be shaved. Eventually people will learn.


 
I know, and how many times are we going to have to say it? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jan 11, 2008)

ive had border collies, they arnt really big or anything but they are energetic, playful, loyal, smart ect.
my mothers had German shepherd's and she said they are one of the best dogs. 
they make good guard dogs and are very loyal and intelligent

anyways good luck with your choice
and i hope to see some pics of your new pup when you get it

_Camo..._


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Im a what breeder !! If i was standing in front of you you wouldnt say it hiding behind your key board ! My muts are all perfectly sound and i dont need to test for hip this or that. Ive only bred 5 litters in 20 years and ive never had one single complaint. My pups and the bitch are all raised on Science Diet and get the best excersice and care and cleanliness of any dogs i know. I live on 105 acres and thier yard is 1 acre all to themselves with kennels on one side fully concreted and raised beds. You had better go back to cleaning up other peoples messes now matey and ill stick to what i know ! Keeping and raising top dogs.


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

What crosses are they?

I'd happily tell you what I think of back yard breeding to your face, and there isn't a thing you'd do about it - unless you support violence which of course you do not.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 12, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## patonthego (Jan 12, 2008)

firedragon said:


> Malamutes and huskies are excellent dogs. Very loyal. They are pack dogs but very loyal to the "leader" of the pack. I have heard they need alot of work (more than most dogs) a desent sized yard for running around in, should be walked every day, also brushing very frequently (practically daily) and may not cope well with the weather up there (i have heard brizzy is really too hot for them) as they are actually cold weather dogs, and can have hip problems and troubles with arthritis. But each breed will have it's potential health problem
> 
> Dalmations, german shepards, great danes are beautiful dogs.. I once knew a dalmation that smiled all the time very awsome....


 
You are very true about mals, I bred them and showed them quite successfully for several years but they do find it too hot here in Brisbane and it was at a time when I could devote time to walking them so I gave them away.I lost a few cats to my Mals as they are so clever and keep quiet watching as a cat or even a bird gets in their yard and don't make a sound until they are onto their "prey". Killed quite a few birds too. Yes clever loyal to pack leader dogs. I once had to hold off two females from fighting over my male, They knew I was the boss and stopped as I stood between them. OH the good old days!!


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't really recommend a mal or a sibe to a first dog owner. Gotta be on your toes 24/7 ensuring you are the pack leader.

The strong prey drive also cause a lot of problems. My foster boy has a pretty low prey drive - if he is chasing a bug or something I can call him off but my dog thats missing (Axle) had a prey drive which dwarfs anything I've seen. Once something moves NOTHING will get his attention till the thing was dead or gone.

ETA: Matty, thanks for the colorful PM. Do you understand that genetic issues don't present in every dog immediately? Your dogs might appear healthy but what happens when people breed the dogs you bred and create dogs fill of defects and disorders and has to cull the entire litter. Thats your fault. You should be testing. Why don't you simply READ the bull arab website and test the dogs you breed... It's not that expensive.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Dogs eh....ok let me get my flame suit on....




...ok...ready.
I havent read all 12 pages here (sod that) but I'd stick with your first choice & get a lab, excellent dog, intelligent, loyal etc etc.......I thought german sheps develop hip problems when they get older ?
Staffies & rotties here are usually owned by the "look at me im ard" retards & the dog is usually aggressive because it hasnt either been socialized properly or the owner doesnt know how to be a pack leader.
Huskies, malamutes etc are strong minded powerful dogs & the ones i see here in the UK dont like the hot weather (on the rare days we do get hot weather) during the summer. 
You could get a mongrel....they might not be a fancy breed but they live longer & seem to develop less health problems.


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Dogs eh....ok let me get my flame suit on....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



German Shepherds from an ethical registered breeder will rarely present problems as they genetically test their breeding stock and test the hips to ensure they are of sound quality. If you buy from a BYB who fails to test their breeding animals (like matty) then you're bound to run into trouble.

Comparing PBs to Crossbreeds is not that simple as dogs coming from registered ethical breeders will rarely have health troubles but purebreds from BYBs who do not test will. Cross bred dogs tend to have just as much trouble from my experience. It all depends on the skill and ethics of the breeder and whether they want to put in the money to ensure they are breeding with healthy dogs 

And yeah, people not socialising and not understanding pack leadership is a pain and causes all of the problems we see. I thought labs needed a fair bit of leadership work as well? I don't have any experience with labs though.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 12, 2008)

well i think you really have to think about this hard as your dog can live for many many years..also your location makes a big impact on what breed of dog to get.. ie room for the dog to live in...you have to consider enviroment factors such as .ticks..heart worm..a short coat dog is always better to have easier to check for ticks and such.. i like the australian cattle dog but they need lots of room.. or kelpie.. lots of dogs lots of different problems you becoming a veterinarian would know of these problems.. but if i was talking to a client about dogs i would consider maybe the german short hair pointer ...(veterinary nurse) Jacqui.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry i thought it was xshadowx asking the question ???
My sister is a veterinary nurse & a vet told her that mongrels dont usually develop as many health problems as pedigree dogs, personally i'd rather take advice from a vet, but thanks anyway.



Midol said:


> And yeah, people not socialising and not understanding pack leadership is a pain and causes all of the problems we see. I thought labs needed a fair bit of leadership work as well? I don't have any experience with labs though.


Thanks for the sarcasum in the first part.....but no experince with labs ? are you sure ? you seem to know everything else


----------



## Kitah (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh that white shepherd is gorgeous! When I first thought about getting a german shepherd, i saw those white shepherds and immediatly thought "I want one of those" (vs a normal coloured german shepherd) but couldnt find any breeders in the local area. but it would be worth it to pay for a well bred pup and for the shipping to get a pup, because it would hopefully be with me for 10+ years

I do agree with Midol; if a purebred dog comes from a backyard breeder, chances are it will have a lot of the genetic problems associated with certain breeds, but if a pup comes from a qualified, ethical breeder, they check for genetic issues such as hip dysplasia by checking hip scores etc and only breeding from sound dogs and bitches with low scores, thus, the pups will also have low scores because it is a genetic trait and passed down. Thus, I have no qualms about getting a purebred dog, provided it is from a good breeder and the parents are sound.

Thanks for the posts guys, is really keeping my mind active on this topic. but rest assured, i will not go out and buy a pup as a spur-of-the moment thing, will only get a breed which i think will be suitable for me, my lifestyle and living arangements


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Sorry i thought it was xshadowx asking the question ???
> My sister is a veterinary nurse & a vet told her that mongrels dont usually develop as many health problems as pedigree dogs, personally i'd rather take advice from a vet, but thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sarcasum in the first part.....but no experince with labs ? are you sure ? you seem to know everything else



I actually tried really hard to remove sarcasm from that post  Guess it didn't work.



XShadow, the white sheps are awesome. They're not actually able to be registered yet but they will be soon (white sheps are technically going to be a different breed to GSDs). I know a few people who breed working white sheps but there aren't that many.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes i do agree with midol regarding the health of certain pedigree dogs (if its a pedigree you want) but when it comes down to overall health, then im inclined to take the advice of a qualified vet ..... mongrel dogs live on average 20+yrs & pedigree dogs only live about 10+yrs 

Whatever you decide let us know what you get shadow....we wanna see puppy pics too !!!



Midol said:


> I actually tried really hard to remove sarcasm from that post  Guess it didn't work.


LMAO.....no it didnt m8:lol: (Id rather you leave it in !! i do !! i had my flame suit on anyway)


----------



## Miss B (Jan 12, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> mongrel dogs live on average 20+yrs


 
They do?! :shock:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Most mongrel dogs here do yes....are aussie ones different then ?


(dont forget i did say most not all ! sorry....I forgot i have to clarify every single detail on this site !)


----------



## Miss B (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure... I just don't think I've heard of many dogs living that long. My dad had a mixed breed mutt that lived to be 16 years, and we thought that was a pretty good innings.


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually, the average age for a dog in Australia is 5 years old.

Most are put down due to behavioral issues. 

This is just a personal observation from working with rescue, but the large majority of dogs that come through pounds are mutts or backyard bred pures.

Most vets are idiots though, seriously. Who is that idiot TV vet guy? Dr Harry or some crap? He is always going off on how first gen labradoodles are non shedding... IF he had any knowledge of animal genetics (which he should if he is a vet) then he'd realise only 25% of those dogs are going to be non shedding (I think its 25%) yet he is constantly saying they are a non shedding breed? No Dr Harry. You are wrong.

ETA: We do get some mutts living that long, but we also get pures living that long. The president of the MDBA (master dog breeders association) has a corgi @ 21, a beagle @ 20 (she breeds beagles) , a maremma @ 13 (big dogs dont live as long, so 13 is old).


----------



## cockney red (Jan 12, 2008)

*I've got a hot dog thats been in my fridge for 12 years,:shock::lol:*


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

:O!

Is it furry yet?


----------



## Miss B (Jan 12, 2008)

Haha don't get me started on 'designer breeds' :evil:

Labradoodles, Cavoodles, Maltipoos etc. They annoy the absolute crap out of me.

In fact I was in the pet store the other weekend just having a browse around, and some people were looking at puppies in the display. A lady asked the cashier what breed they were, and she goes, "Oh - those are Daschoodles". I felt like smacking her over the back of the head :x


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, everyone ready for some reading!



> Mortality of purebred and mixed-breed dogs in Denmark
> 
> Preventive Veterinary Medicine
> Volume 58, Issues 1-2, 30 April 2003, Pages 63-74
> ...



So, this study shows that mixed breed dogs lived till 11.0 but pures to 10.0 - however, most mixed breed dogs are small (and small dogs naturally live longer - seen in the quote below). So these stats are a bit misleading.

Okay, now we look at the other numbers and think about it, HD and breed specific issues are all tested for when being bred by ethical breeders. I can't access the study but I'd guess that even though the average age for pures was only 10.0 that a greater number of pures died of old age rather than other defects? 



> Statistical analysis regarding the effects of height and weight on life span of the domestic dog.
> 
> Research in Veterinary Science, Volume 82, Issue 2, Pages 208-214
> 
> ...



ETA: Lmao, MissB, I'm not a big fan of designer dogs either.

In fact, you might be interested in signing this petition:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/support-clover-moores-animals-regulation-of-sale-bill

If you know what clover moores bill is its calling for a ban on the sale of mammals and banning puppy farms and such. I'm sending a pre written letter to a large number of NSW parliament members. It is only for NSW but if NSW brings it in QLD will too, we copy everything NSW does


----------



## Ridgeback (Jan 12, 2008)

Gotta be a rhodesian ridgeback!! Naturally protective of their family. Super active if you are or, being a hound, just as happy to lay in a beanbag with you and watch a video. Short coat requires little grooming. Handsome and friendly, they will always put themselves between you and a stranger. Great with kids and other pets. I can probably find a breeder near you if you are interested - although may take a few days to go through the grapevine. PM if you are interested. Recommend you go to a dog show - you can see many breeds and talk to breeders and owners.


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Ridgys are banned in some shires though so you need to be careful (I don't support the ban.)


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Well after that reading midol....i must have known 2 amazing dogs that somehow defy veterinary science !! My ex's father had some weird cross breed (god knows what it was!! i think it was a shi.tzu x poodle) but that died at 23 yrs & my friend had a lab x collie that lived for 21 years....im not saying they all live over 20 years remember !! lol...but thats 2 i know of that lived long lives.

Yes its sad to know dogs are put down for behavioral issues, which is sometimes the fault of the owner & not the dog... people need more training than dogs.....
Im happy with my vet, i dont think he's an idiot...judging from his knowledge it shows he spent 7 years training !....he's not on TV either !!


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 12, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Dogs eh....ok let me get my flame suit on....
> Staffies & rotties here are usually owned by the "look at me im ard" retards & the dog is usually aggressive because it hasnt either been socialized properly or the owner doesnt know how to be a pack leader.[/quote]
> 
> I am far from "look at me im ard" retards, i have had my staffy for 10 years and he is as pathetic as the day i bought him. HAve you ever kept a staffy? I walked as a vet nurse and the dogs i always got bitten by were smaller dogs like jack russells etc. I would take a staffy any day.
> ...


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 12, 2008)

Midol said:


> Ridgys are banned in some shires though so you need to be careful (I don't support the ban.)



which shires?

I havent heard of any in QLD

it is stupid to ban any breed, it comes down to there upbringing, they should just ban stupid people


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

johnbowemonie said:


> I am far from "look at me im ard" retards, i have had my staffy for 10 years and he is as pathetic as the day i bought him. HAve you ever kept a staffy? I walked as a vet nurse and the dogs i always got bitten by were smaller dogs like jack russells etc. I would take a staffy any day.
> 
> Simone.


 
If you read the post properly it clearly says " Staffies & rotties *here *(in the UK) are *usually* (meaning not everyone!) owned by the "look at me im ard" retards 

Jeez....some people should read before they shout their mouths off!!

Yes ive owned a staffy.....happy now?


----------



## FAY (Jan 12, 2008)

If this thread becomes a name calling fest instead of a sensible debate with good, constructive information..I will have to close it.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 12, 2008)

Smaller dogs naturally seem to have longer lifespans than larger dogs... we have two dogs at the moment, a 16 year old female australian terrier x and a male 14 year old maltese x louchen, whilst my grandparents have a german shepherd x female that is about 11 years old, and she is showing signs of her age far more rapidly than our two. Our 16 year old female is totally deaf, but besides that she still plays, eats well, and is healthy, and Shadow, the 14 year old male still has intact vision, hearing, plays, is active and everything. Im not saying that all small dogs outlive older dogs, but that usually seems to be the case. 

I really dont like the designer dog breeds, and the names for them are also rediculous. it seems to be a craze, i wonder how long it will last.

Signed that petition too  
"I am currently an 18 year old veterinary science student who has a genuine passion for animals and am strongly focused on the proper care and well being of all animals, both those kept domestically and of wildlife. I am sick and tired of people making impulse buys at petstores, where they later discover the animal is no longer a cute little puppy/kitten, or no longer fits into their lifestyle, or the novelty of having a pet just wears off. I urgently want the sales of mammals to be ceased in petstores, and there should be more regulations governing the sale of such animals. In addition, another method I believe would be appropriate is the cumpolsary desexing and microchipping of all dogs and cats sold for pet purposes, to prevent breeding where the offspring are not wanted and are dumped or killed. Serious action needs to be taken to save the lives of these animals; To many they are our lifelong friends and companions, but to others they are simply an object to be bought, sold or disposed of when wanted."

haha.. I sometimes get worked up about things like this, and that was me in a controlled rant...

I knew about the white sheps too; not being able to be registered as a GSD because white is not an acceptable colour; rather unfortunate i think... cant wait until they can be registered as a different breed, like they are in many other countries.


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Well after that reading midol....i must have known 2 amazing dogs that somehow defy veterinary science !! My ex's father had some weird cross breed (god knows what it was!! i think it was a shi.tzu x poodle) but that died at 23 yrs & my friend had a lab x collie that lived for 21 years....im not saying they all live over 20 years remember !! lol...but thats 2 i know of that lived long lives.
> 
> Yes its sad to know dogs are put down for behavioral issues, which is sometimes the fault of the owner & not the dog... people need more training than dogs.....
> Im happy with my vet, i dont think he's an idiot...judging from his knowledge it shows he spent 7 years training !....he's not on TV either !!



Lol, not all vets are idiots. Of course some are allowed opposing views than mine and I respectfully disagree with him. Some are idiots though. 

And yeah, there are mutant dogs in every breed  Beagles shouldn't live till 20 either. It's weird. Good blood and a good environment, the latter being incredibly important. Your dad must have treated his dogs very well.



Duke_jensen said:


> which shires?
> 
> I havent heard of any in QLD
> 
> it is stupid to ban any breed, it comes down to there upbringing, they should just ban stupid people



You'll have to give me a little while to look into it for you, but QLD is the worse state for BSL. The NT has no BSL. I don't remember what other states are like but I'll go find the info for you.



johnbowemonie said:


> I am far from "look at me im ard" retards, i have had my staffy for 10 years and he is as pathetic as the day i bought him. HAve you ever kept a staffy? I walked as a vet nurse and the dogs i always got bitten by were smaller dogs like jack russells etc. I would take a staffy any day.
> 
> Simone.



Staffys are lovely dogs, but there are morons attracted to them which is why they are on the BSL board. Not saying it is right as I obviously don't approve but they do tend to attract those who want "tough" dogs.


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

*I can't find specific shires but these breeds are all banned somewhere in QLD:*
Bull Terrier
Bull Mastiff
Dobermann
German Shepherd
Anatolian Shepherd
Greyhound (+ crosses in some areas)
Great Dane
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Maremma
Neapolitan Mastiff
Rottweiler
*
These breeds are banned Aust wide:*
*dogo Argentino
• fila Brasileiro
• Japanese tosa
• American pit bull terrier or pit bull terrier
+ Presa canario 


People ignore BSL because it doesn't effect them but that first list is growing fast, and is incomplete - more and more shires are jumping on the BSL bangwagon because they THINK the community wants it.

I'm still looking for more detailed info.


-----

EDIT:
*Mount Morgan*
Anatolian Shepherd
Bullmastiff
Dobermann
German Shepherd Dog
Great Dane
Maremma
Rottweiler

*Burdekin Shire*
Bullmastiff
Dobermann
German Shepherd Dog
Rottweiler

*Kingaroy*
Dobermann
German Shepherd Dog
Greyhound
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Rottweiler

*Kilkivan*
Dobermann
German Shepherd Dog

*Peak Downs*
Greyhound
Neapolitan Mastiff
*
McKinlay, Douglas*
Greyhound

*Mackay*
Neapolitan Mastiff 

+ all the aust wide bans. Those breeds there are also incomplete.


----------



## FAY (Jan 12, 2008)

Why would they ban a Great Dane for goodness sakes? What are there reasons for that?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree that mixed breed dogs live longer than pure bred.. but living to 20 years old.. not in our vet practice..
euthanasia is a big part of any clinic and we would do many in a year and the average age of dogs would be around 12-16 years cats on the other hand can live to 20 years old [SIZE=+0]. it just depends on their life style and breed and owner.. what ever the breed you decide on i am sure it will be loved and cared for.. all dogs are awesome and need lots of love and care[/SIZE]


----------



## Midol (Jan 12, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Why would they ban a Great Dane for goodness sakes? What are there reasons for that?



There is no good reason for it, I assume a Great Dane injured someone a while ago. then the newspapers whipped everyone into a frenzy. You see some of the effects of the media right here on APS when people are discussing an aggressive snake sometimes people will make comments like "as aggressive as a pitbull" and then I always have to interject. People don't realise it but little comments such as these can really be detrimental to a breed. You also see people calling Danes monsters and such because of their size but monster has a negative implication so also works against the breed. 

Obviously saying things like that is human nature and people aren't meaning to contribute to the demise of a breed but thats how much of an influence the media is having on dogs 

Breed bans aren't created rationally  

When you get a spare 7 minutes watch this youtube video:
[video=youtube;jaK2nbi-NTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaK2nbi-NTM[/video]

It highlights the dangers of using the 22 point test to determine pitbulls. Many breeds can be falsely identified as a pitbull through this test - it shows some breeds and how many points it matches. From memory anything over 16 is a definite pitbull and 14 requires further investigation. Many families have had their pets killed because of this messed up test that has been discredited in court - but not every family has the $20,000+ to defend the charges. Thankfully a few dog orientated lawyers offer cheap services when it comes to BSL and rescue.

This reply was probably longer than you wanted


----------



## Earthling (Jan 12, 2008)

Weimaraner is a beautifull dog that could suit your requirements. I had the joy of befriending one at work in Darwin. Lovely dog that is extremely intelligent and a wonderfull nature. They have short hair for ease of looking after. Still a large dog with most being 60 to 70 cm tall. Not beefy though like pitbulls etc.
All round nice loyal guard dog. Remember though, socialising is number 1.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weimaraner
Wiki says:The Weimaraner is loyal and loving to his family, an incredible hunter, and a fearless guardian of his family and territory. 

Hope this helps you steer away from those 'orrible germans ( ask a vet)


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep posting midol, atleast its interesting stuff your posting. (just be nice though......fay's already been in once with her huge whip!:shock
Fay why ban great danes eh....soppy things !

Good choice earthling, i was considering one of those, nice dogs....although i read that page you put up & found some shocking info !!

The Weimaraner was an all purpose family dog, capable of guarding the home, hunting with the family, and of course, being loving and loyal towards children. Interestingly enough, when the dog was still used for hunting, its instinctual hunting method is to attack the prey's genitals to bring it down:shock::shock:

(i thought weimaraner's were german ?? no ?)
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 13, 2008)

If Great Danes were under that classification in Kingaroy why was I not informed of this when i had my young females cherry eye (not genetic) fixed.We walked past shire officers,past the shire offices and through the vet system.Sorry but Ive been into the kingaroy shires records and Great Danes are NOT on their list of dangerous dogs.Midol noone likes a no all especially if they have only been around for a shorter time than they have ( get my drift) youve made your point and at the end of the day whatever dog is right for the purchaser at the time will be bought.Congrats on your extensive knowledge but I think you have made your point and now let it be this is after all a snake forum first not an argument about breeds of dogs and who is right or who is wrong.I love my danes but had a xbreed from the age of 5 up until he turned 21 and he was a shelter dog that cost mum $6 and was my best mate.Now ive got pure bred danes,chinese cresteds and a cross bred pom so i love em all, they all deserve a good loving home, lets at least all agree on that  
Picture of Bindi with a baby chicken unfortunatly the chicken died too much loving from Bindi


----------



## marty (Jan 13, 2008)

i recon you can't go past a neo masstif. mine is 2 years old and weighs in at 69.75 kg. no body enters our yard. he is as gentle as a lamb with the family. not aggresive with strangers but makes sure you understand he is keeping an eye on you.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not contact your local animal shelter & ask what dogs are there.  That way not only will you get a new friend but you can help clean up someone elses mistake. Lots of dogs are put down each year purely because they were bought without thought.  That cute little puppy who is not quite as cute as he used to be or the one who was given as a gift to someone who doesn't want a dog. It gave as a warm fuzzy knowing that we saved someone who didn't deserve to die just because he started to grow...& grow.......& grow!!!!! :shock::lol:
Aragorn 22 months old Great Dane X Bull Mastiff [nickname Fluffy!!!]


----------



## noidea (Jan 13, 2008)

can't bet a staffy most loyal and protective dogs but yet so great with kids.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 13, 2008)

Midol said:


> *I can't find specific shires but these breeds are all banned somewhere in QLD:*
> Bull Terrier
> Bull Mastiff
> Dobermann
> ...





where did you get your information? because this is all I could find on the Kingaroy Council web site.

American Pit Bull Terrier 
Dogo Argentino
Fila Brasileiro
Japanese Tosa


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jan 13, 2008)

This is all I could find from the mount morgan council

The following dog breeds are recognised as a dangerous breed:
□	Rottweiler
□	German Shepherd
□	Great Dane
□	Doberman
□	Bull Mastiff
□	Marrena
□	Anatolian Karabash

A dog is also declared as dangerous if it is”
□	Of 60kg or more
□	Higher than 1100mm in height
□	Used for the hunting of wild game

A dangerous dog must not be in public without a muzzle.

Doesn't say you can't have them just says they have to wear a muzzle in public.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 13, 2008)

The correct signage for legal purposes is 
NAme of whatever breed you have then DO NOT enter without owners supervision.
NEVER put Beware guard dog this came from a very high up ranking police officer. I have a cattle dog x Kelpie barks a treat. Very loyal, I also have a kelpie puppy, also barks. Maltese cross poodle, thinks its a huge dog and always makes people take a step back. Drawback she has long hair, so I keep it short. Also have a Jack Russel.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont think you can beat the working dogs, especially a cattle dog. I have had a few of these over the years, they are the most loyal dogs out and protective!!!


----------



## Lesa (Jan 14, 2008)

marty said:


> i recon you can't go past a neo masstif. mine is 2 years old and weighs in at 69.75 kg. no body enters our yard. he is as gentle as a lamb with the family. not aggresive with strangers but makes sure you understand he is keeping an eye on you.


I have an Australian Bandog which is a hybrid from the Neo - bred to be a little smaller - my boy is only 65kg. They are a beautiful breed aren't they? Wouldn't change him for the world. I did have a huge argument with our local council though. Becuase he was a Bandog they wouldn't beleive he wasn't part pitbull and were charging me dangerous dog rego. Had to have many "discussions" with them. I won though, they refunded me 2 years over charged rego and gave me this years free - so I was happy.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a German Shepard and he is the best natured animal and if some 1 comes into ur yard dont they get in trouble not the dog even if it attacks themhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39903&stc=1&d=1200270653


----------



## Midol (Jan 15, 2008)

Duke_jensen said:


> This is all I could find from the mount morgan council
> 
> The following dog breeds are recognised as a dangerous breed:
> □	Rottweiler
> ...




Sorry, restricted breeds then. 

Very few people can afford to keep a restricted breed (dangerous). There is more to it than a muzzle, your dog must be in a secure pen at all times (concrete base) and even when it is inside your house it must be muzzled.

I got the info from the EDBA.


----------



## Midol (Jan 15, 2008)

OdessaStud said:


> If Great Danes were under that classification in Kingaroy why was I not informed of this when i had my young females cherry eye (not genetic) fixed.We walked past shire officers,past the shire offices and through the vet system.Sorry but Ive been into the kingaroy shires records and Great Danes are NOT on their list of dangerous dogs.Midol noone likes a no all especially if they have only been around for a shorter time than they have ( get my drift) youve made your point and at the end of the day whatever dog is right for the purchaser at the time will be bought.Congrats on your extensive knowledge but I think you have made your point and now let it be this is after all a snake forum first not an argument about breeds of dogs and who is right or who is wrong.I love my danes but had a xbreed from the age of 5 up until he turned 21 and he was a shelter dog that cost mum $6 and was my best mate.Now ive got pure bred danes,chinese cresteds and a cross bred pom so i love em all, they all deserve a good loving home, lets at least all agree on that
> Picture of Bindi with a baby chicken unfortunatly the chicken died too much loving from Bindi



Thanks for that huge post buuuuuuuuuuut..........

*Kingaroy*
Dobermann
German Shepherd Dog
Greyhound
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Rottweiler

I don't see Great Dane?

And I was corrected, these breeds are RESTRICTED (aka dangerous) which means you can keep them but effectively under lock and key with huge registration costs.

Anyway, I have no issue with xbreeds from a rescue org


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 15, 2008)

pit bulls are not "banned" australia wide where did you get that load of tripe from. my pit bulls are registered with the australian animal register and i have lived in three states and had them registered in three states as american pit bulls.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 15, 2008)

get a bearded dragon, its like a little dog.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 15, 2008)

Midol said:


> Thanks for that huge post buuuuuuuuuuut..........
> 
> *Kingaroy*
> Dobermann
> ...



Midol
My post is far from huge in comparrison to the tripe youve been postitng.I based what I wrote on fact not a beginers opinion on dogs, You stated that you had only been working in rescue for not long! Quote: (No, I am involved with rescue only new to it though I do not breed. I clean up the mess that dodgey owners & breeders like you create.
that does not make you an expert. You said Great Danes are on the Kingaroy list,then have the cheek to become a critic on post sizes because you were proven wrong once again. Look the word RESTRICETED up in the Dictionary it does not nor never will mean Dangerous!!! it means there are restrictions on how they can be kept.
A little bit of knowledge can sometimes be alot more DANGEROUS than no knowledge at all.There should be RESTRICTIONS on people giving advise to others that only have a little bit of knowldege, you would come under the DANGEROUS catergory.


----------



## Midol (Jan 15, 2008)

Dabool said:


> pit bulls are not "banned" australia wide where did you get that load of tripe from. my pit bulls are registered with the australian animal register and i have lived in three states and had them registered in three states as american pit bulls.



I specifically stated that you can own them in a few places but afaik only 2 areas out of the 5 states and 2 territories allow the trading of the APBT.



OdessaStud said:


> Midol
> My post is far from huge in comparrison to the tripe youve been postitng.I based what I wrote on fact not a beginers opinion on dogs, You stated that you had only been working in rescue for not long! Quote: (No, I am involved with rescue only new to it though I do not breed. I clean up the mess that dodgey owners & breeders like you create.
> that does not make you an expert. You said Great Danes are on the Kingaroy list,then have the cheek to become a critic on post sizes because you were proven wrong once again. Look the word RESTRICETED up in the Dictionary it does not nor never will mean Dangerous!!! it means there are restrictions on how they can be kept.
> A little bit of knowledge can sometimes be alot more DANGEROUS than no knowledge at all.There should be RESTRICTIONS on people giving advise to others that only have a little bit of knowldege, you would come under the DANGEROUS catergory.



I never claimed Danes were banned or restricted by the Kingaroy council. If you want to go and quote where I said it then go ahead.

http://www.lgp.qld.gov.au/applicati...ng and control of animals sll_res28-05-02.pdf

Local Law Definitions 4.1 detail a list of dogs prescribed as dangerous, dangerous dogs have their ownership restricted. The COUNCIL deems them as dangerous. I do not.

If a dog is prescribed as dangerous then in many states that restricts ownership in those shires as most states legislation restricts the trading of dangerous dogs and if the council as prescribed a breed dangerous in its shire then that breed can not be traded.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 15, 2008)

go a staffy!! there cute and there smart and tough and love to run around and play but also sleep in


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 15, 2008)

Get a Corgi


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 15, 2008)

definatly go the German Shepherd, pure bred tho, the cross breeds have nothing on them. A short hair for up north tho, the long hairs a georgous but the shorts at least dont get as hot and dont shed quite as much, although you will still be filling bags full when the season comes  they are the most loyal and intellegent dogs i have ever come across. my mum and dad had one when i was growing up and it would guard us kids, even when we were in the pram. He would let strangers into our yard with someone he knew but if a stranger tried to take anything (or just pick it up for that matter) he would let you know it wasn't on 

Good luck with your search, and if you do get a shepherd post pics, they are the most beautiful dogs in the world

WR


----------



## 262 (Jan 15, 2008)

I recommend that you get an older dog from a shelter (something out of the puppy stage as it sounds like you dont have time for a puppy at all) Older dogs are just as loving and rewarding to own as pups and deserve a second chance at life. We have five dogs had four of them as pups and one when she was 8, we have a maltese, Jack Russel, Bull Mastiff X Great Dane, Cattle dog and a Dingo. All our dogs have beautiful personalities towards their owners and do a great job protecting the yard.


"A little bit of knowledge can sometimes be alot more DANGEROUS than no knowledge at all.There should be RESTRICTIONS on people giving advise to others that only have a little bit of knowldege, you would come under the DANGEROUS catergory."

OdessaStud i fully agree ( i also had a chinese crested once lovly little dogs they are).

I also agree matty has some good points ,and knows what he is talking about through living his life with his dogs and not from what he has heard and read in the last few months or minuites on the internet.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 15, 2008)

Midol said:


> I specifically stated that you can own them in a few places but afaik only 2 areas out of the 5 states and 2 territories allow the trading of the APBT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL very hard to show a post thats been edited your very clever arnt you MIDOL??? cover your mouth very well when your called on your coments.YOU DID WRITE Danes were classified as dangerous in Kingaroy or I wouldnt have bothered replying to your dribble.You have a happy knack of calling people idiots is that a word your familar with? You cover your butt by saying all these breeds are banned or under certain controls in SOME part of Qld if you look hard enough into every shire in every state in aus youll probably find alot more dogs under control as well.Get it right any one can extract information from a book but unless you know each dog and each enviroment its going to you have no idea what,who or how its going to behave.Unlike some people not every dog is a carbon copy of itself.
Id like to know why your still alowed to post after calling so many people morons and idiots?????? Id love to see you call our local copper an idiot, i think a pair of pretty stainless bracelets would be your next fashion statement if you did. Now that would be worth seeing haha


----------



## Midol (Jan 16, 2008)

What are you on about?

why would I bother looking at every council?

I DO NOT AGREE WITH ANY BANS OR RESTRICTIONS PLACED ON BREEDS. I probably do more to help the fight against the governments and councils banning certain breeds than anyone on APS.


----------



## FAY (Jan 16, 2008)

I think this thread has run it's course.......


----------

